# Clen and caffeine. Any good?



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm on a course of clen at moment. I'm upto 80mcg today and go onto 100mcg tomorrow.

I usually use caffiene tablets as an appetite suppressant and it's great! But I want to know if there is any point using the caffeine with clen? I stopped the caff when I started the clen

So is it ok to stack these?

Thanks!


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

DON'T DO IT MATE!!! I dropped a clen dose this morning, somehow forgot I had by lunchtime (just beginning a new cycle y'see) took a 200mg caff tab, and I've been popping theanine caps ever since to counteract the anxiety and the shakes (I don't usually get the shakes off clen (not unless I go over my safe threshold) but clen+caffeine = death!).

I've done it before (clen+ECA) and it took me a full 48 hours to get over that...

I'm still berating myself for being such a fvcking retarded fvckwit!

SP xx


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

In my experience (not alot) but i done a clen cycle and got good results i judged my intake of caffine by my shakes sleep pattern etc if i shook too much then it was OD i knew my limit then i never went to that again as SisterPsychosis says its really quite dangerous and can cause death so be carefull


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Really? I'm doing 80mcg of clen, drink coffee and take caffeine powder!

I don't shake and feel fine but should I stop it then?


----------



## mac83 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Big Dog said:


> Really? I'm doing 80mcg of clen, drink coffee and take caffeine powder!
> 
> I don't shake and feel fine but should I stop it then?


I've been doing the same.. although at worst I'll have 3 cups of coffee in a day while on 140mcg clen. I haven't noticed any side-affects yet.

Just to be clear, I'm not encouraging the use of caffeine with clen - I'm just pointing out that if you use it in moderation it doesn't seem to have any negative effects


----------

